
Interim Housing - faissaloo
https://stallman.org/seeking-housing.html
======
rvz
Well this is what happens when people use cancel culture on anyone that they
disagree with, especially career twitter archaeologists who dig up old tweets
and put them out of context.

The result? A pioneering hacker in computer science, free software and privacy
that has been shamed for wrong-thinkery, and has been financially suffocated,
censored, and successfully cancelled. This cancel-culture is disgusting and is
utterly unacceptable to treat anybody like this, no matter what their views
are.

~~~
faissaloo
Taking a stance of 'no matter what their views are' seems a bit extreme to me,
for example, I would not mind people who condone the killing or expulsion of a
given race being 'cancelled'. My concern is primarily with people taking
comments that don't reflect a person's current views, willingly disregarding
context or simply having views I don't find particularly objectionable.

~~~
krapp
>My concern is primarily with people taking comments that don't reflect a
person's current views, willingly disregarding context or simply having views
I don't find particularly objectionable.

To be fair, and as far as I'm aware, RMS never bothered to inform anyone of
his "current" views on pedophilia until after the fact of the Medium article
going viral[0]. His prior views on the matter _were_ current as far as the
public record was concerned until that point, and RMS was willing to let that
stand for about 20 years.

[0][https://stallman.org/archives/2019-jul-
oct.html#14_September...](https://stallman.org/archives/2019-jul-
oct.html#14_September_2019_\(Sex_between_an_adult_and_a_child_is_wrong\))

------
krapp
The title of the blog post is "interim housing," and should be changed from
its current clickbait title per the site guidelines, and nowhere in the post
does Stallman say he's homeless, or that he's looking for a permanent
residence.

He may or may not be, but

    
    
        I am looking for a room in a shared house or apartment as an 
        interim place where I could stay for at least two months. 
        Ideally I would have the option of staying for up to six 
        months, but I could do without that.
    

doesn't make it seem like he's in dire straits.

------
jkuria
I remember reading somewhere that his only source of income was giving talks,
which he does irregularly. As the @krapp noted (don't know why he was
downvoted) he may or may not be in dire straits but he is said to care little
about money to the point of getting himself in tricky financial situations.
Kinda like the brilliant Computer Science/Math student who helps everyone else
with their assignments but gets kicked out of school for failing too many
classes--because he didn't bother to turn in assignments.

------
jokowueu
That was quite fast . Was he living pay check to pay check or am i missing
something ?

~~~
faissaloo
He lived in the AI lab at MIT, hence why he had a mattress in his office.

Edit: I'm not quite sure why I'm being downvoted, he mentioned this in Free As
In Freedom.

------
bbanyc
On one hand, nobody should be encouraging RMS to continue in his bizarre
offensive lifestyle. It's well past time he stopped treating women like
garbage, and stopped treating men like garbage, and learned how to be a decent
human being.

On the other hand, he's such a houseguest from hell that anyone who ignores
basic morality and takes him in anyway will be sufficiently punished for their
breach and no further social sanction will be necessary.

~~~
msla
You need to stop being a Fascist.

